# FOUND Help!! Lou is missing (3-Year Old Male) Ashland, NE



## amcmav (Oct 25, 2010)

Our three year old male golden retriever, Lou, disappeared last night after he got out of the house during a time when fireworks in the neighborhood were at a high. 

We are hopeful that he is safe and sound with some new friends who haven't taken him to the pound yet. 

If you have any information please call Max at 402-650-0015.


----------



## Jesus Freak (Feb 7, 2013)

Praying Lou is found safe.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

Welcome to the Forum.

Please make sure that you contact every local shelter, rescue and veterinary hospital, providing them with a photo of Lou and your contact info. You might create a flyer with the photo and post it around your neighborhood. Odds are that a neighbor has Lou and is trying to figure out how to get him back where he belongs.

Good luck and please keep us posted!


----------



## Capt Jack (Dec 29, 2011)

Praying also Lou is found safe!Is he chipped?


----------



## Lennap (Jul 9, 2010)

Everything crossed for poor lost Lou!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ilovesandwich (May 1, 2013)

Oh, I'm so sorry! Sending positive thoughts!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ssacres (Sep 29, 2012)

Praying Lou is ok and back home soon.


----------



## Wendi (Jul 2, 2012)

Put an ad on Craigslist saying he is lost. I, unfortunately, see them a lot on there.

I hope you find him safe soon.


----------



## sunset (Mar 10, 2013)

I hope Lou is back home soon.


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Thoughts and Prayers that you are reunited with Lou soon!


----------



## amcmav (Oct 25, 2010)

No updates yet. His collar was not on, but he is microchipped.

Thanks for all the support.


----------



## ssacres (Sep 29, 2012)

You must be so worried. Praying for his safe return.


----------



## BajaOklahoma (Sep 27, 2009)

Is there a facebook page? Or can I start a post and share it?


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

I so hope that Lou is alright and comes home to you soon. 

Please keep us posted.

Hugs and prayers,
Lucy


----------



## amcmav (Oct 25, 2010)

Update: After 36 hours of being away from home, Lou surfaced a half mile away and was picked up by some neighbors. 

He's covered in burrs and thorns, but he's OK. Our neighbors said they saw him come out of a thick wooded area where he was likely bedded down (as there were fireworks shows on the 4th and 5th). 

We'd driven by the area more than 5 times shouting his name....he was likely too scared to come out. 

All has ended well, and we have our Lou Boy back. 

Thanks again for all of the support. 

-Max


----------



## Ekinde (Mar 7, 2013)

I am so happy to here this! I have been thinking about you. Please give him lots of extra hugs from all of us on the forum. Poor baby!


----------



## ShadowGolden (Sep 4, 2012)

So glad you found him.


----------



## olliversmom (Mar 13, 2013)

Oh that's great news! You must be so relieved. Hope baby has has big dinner and good relaxing rest after his ordeal.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Max*



amcmav said:


> Update: After 36 hours of being away from home, Lou surfaced a half mile away and was picked up by some neighbors.
> 
> He's covered in burrs and thorns, but he's OK. Our neighbors said they saw him come out of a thick wooded area where he was likely bedded down (as there were fireworks shows on the 4th and 5th).
> 
> ...


Max

I am so happy that Lou has been found safe and sound!


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

Splendid news! Thank you for letting us know!

You might want to check with your vet about having Lou tested for tick-borne diseases in a few weeks. It takes that long for them to show up in the tests.

Happy grooming!


----------



## Zuca's mom (Aug 14, 2012)

Yay! So happy he is back. I saw the PSA's about the 4th being the worst for dogs getting lost. So glad this had a happy ending.


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

Thank God, I am so happy for you. I was really worried when you said he wasn't wearing a collar.


----------



## mikeynote (Jun 30, 2009)

That's awesome news!


----------



## ssacres (Sep 29, 2012)

Best news of the day.. So happy he is back home and safe.


----------



## Roushbabe (Feb 20, 2011)

So happy to hear you have him back home! What a stressful 36 hours you had to have gone through. I'm glad its over and he is back home safe and sound


----------



## robinrd (Oct 30, 2012)

So glad he's back, the same thing happened last year with our neighbors lab mix, she took off when the fire works started and thankfully found her the next day.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Wonderful news-so glad Lou is back home with his family.


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Wonderful news!!!


----------



## Lennap (Jul 9, 2010)

arty2:arty2:

WOOHOO Happy dance!!!!

:banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::roflmao::roflmao::jamming:


----------



## ilovesandwich (May 1, 2013)

HOORAY!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

Great news!!!


----------



## elly (Nov 21, 2010)

Oh my goodness thank goodness, what a relief! So thrilled!


----------

